# Am I Really An NW45? Look At The Pic!



## uniquelydivine (Jan 5, 2007)

So, I went to MAC, and the MA told me I'm an NW45. Looking at my pic, do you think that's right?  I'm not sure, and I don't want to wear makeup and look like a clown! LOL!

P.S. I've never worn makeup before, that's why I'm scared to wear the wrong color!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 5, 2007)

1.  I don't see a picture.
2.  It would be impossible for us to determine your correct foundation shade by a photo.

I would go back and get rematched and if you still don't feel like it's right, get a 2nd opinion. Ask for a sample and see how it wears in natural light and how long the actual color lasts.  Some people get matched for a foundation and start wearing it, and then find that it changes color on them.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 5, 2007)

I believe MAC does foundation samples. I would ask for one, try it out. Look at yourself in different types of light (natural, light bulb, etc.)

When I was matched for foundation at MAC, I think they got the color wrong and then it turned orange one me (and broke my skin out.)


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 6, 2007)

I agree with Mac Pixie 04 about determining your correct shade. I am NW45 and NW47 in the summer. Getting a second opinion would not hurt.


----------



## mekaboo (Jan 7, 2007)

I looked at your pic and I think you could be NW45...but it depends on the different foundation formula. What I mean is, you could be NW45 in Studiofix Powder but NC50 in StudioTech, like I am.  Try it on....and look at it in natural light.  Ask for samples of it as well and take it home and see what happens.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_1.  I don't see a picture.
2.  It would be impossible for us to determine your correct foundation shade by a photo.

I would go back and get rematched and if you still don't feel like it's right, get a 2nd opinion. Ask for a sample and see how it wears in natural light and how long the actual color lasts.  Some people get matched for a foundation and start wearing it, and then find that it changes color on them._

 
Well said.  

Meekaboo has a very good point as well.  Colour numbers don't necessarily translate into the different types of formulas. 

I would just add that one of the things I feel is really important when checking foundations on women of colour is that you go someplace with really good lighting.  Usually MAC stores and some counters have the bright studio lighting at their mirrors.  Check the foundation in that light.  Make sure to to a swatch near the jawline as well, to see how it works with your face as well as near your neck.  

I used to match up foundations at least 30 times a day when I was an MA at MAC.  They should be able to help you no problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh, and don't feel bad about getting a second opinion.  More often than there should have been, someone came in to get matched up after their first match from another MA wasn't right.  It happens.  Good luck, hon.


----------

